# Sicilian: Chiamài a l'orvu pri dárimi ajutu. Rapíu l'occhi e mi fici scantari.



## rubens63

"Chiamai al lorvo per daremi aiuta. Rabi gli occhi e mi fis scandare!"

I'd like to know the right spelling for  this proverb.

"Called the blind to give me help. He opened his eyes and scared me."

Thank you.


----------



## Alfry

I'm sorry but I can't understand the meaning at all.
where did you get that proverb?


----------



## Silvia

It's Sicilian, Alfry. Not Italian.


----------



## calicchiulusiculu

Better late than never:

Chiamài a l'orvu pri dárimi ajutu.  Rapíu l'occhi e mi fici scantari.
(Called the blind to 'give me help'.  He opened his eyes and scared me.)


----------



## Lejjon

The Sicilian dialect is so different from the others, so don't botter too much about not understanding exactly what they are saying. Not even Italians themselves understand


----------



## calicchiulusiculu

Sicilian is a language, as are, or at least were, most of the so-called dialects of Italy. But they are not officially recognized, for political reasons. But politics don't have anything to do with linguistics. Italy, since the Risorgimento, has been in a kind of cultural identity crisis. But, don't be mistake, the Sicilian language is a true language in every sense. So it is natural that Italians would not understand it.

Il siciliano e' una lingua, come sono, oppure erano, gli altri cosidetti dialetti d'Italia. Pero' non sono ufficialmente riconosciuti, per motivi politici. Ma la politica non c'entra niente nella linguistica. Italia, dal Risorgimento, si trova in mezzo di una crisi d'identita. Ma non sbagliate, il siciliano e' una vera e validissima lingua in ogni aspetto. Quindi e' normale che gli italiani non lo capiscono.


----------



## skanner62

calicchiulusiculu said:


> Sicilian is a language, as are, or at least were, most of the so-called dialects of Italy. But they are not officially recognized, for political reasons. But politics don't have anything to do with linguistics. Italy, since the Risorgimento, has been in a kind of cultural identity crisis. But, don't be mistake, the Sicilian language is a true language in every sense. So it is natural that Italians would not understand it.
> 
> Il siciliano e' una lingua, come sono, oppure erano, gli altri cosidetti dialetti d'Italia. Pero' non sono ufficialmente riconosciuti, per motivi politici. Ma la politica non c'entra niente nella linguistica. L' Italia, dal Risorgimento, si trova in mezzo ad una crisi d'identita (or, more simply, "e' in crisi di identita'"). Ma non sbagliate, il siciliano e' una vera e validissima lingua sotto ogni aspetto. Quindi e' normale che gli italiani non lo capiscano.


 

And more: the Sicilian "dialects" was the first Italian language. It had a great importance during the XII' - XIII' century,  and the first that had been wrotten*. 

* is it correct?

Skanner


----------



## calicchiulusiculu

skanner62 said:


> And more: the Sicilian "dialects" was the first Italian language. It had a great importance during the XII' - XIII' century, and the first that had been wrotten*.
> 
> * is it correct?
> 
> Skanner




Skanner...grazzi pri li currizzioni incapu lu mè italianu, mássimu pri chiddi incapu "crisi d'identità".  chista esti na cosa ca mancu faci parti dû mè vucavulariu cutiddianu.  cumunca avístivu rasoni incapu lu sicilianu.  lu sicilianu, migghiuri chiamatu lu sículu, era la prima linga d' Italia pri menzu dâ Scola Siciliana di Fridiricu II.  Macari picca lu sápinu ma Danti stissu usava lu sículu cuannu scrissi li soi ópiri.  esti na vera linga dirivata pri dirittu dû latinu ca avi avutu videmma assài autri infruenzi, tipu lu grecu, l'árabbu, lu nurmannu, lu spagnolu, ecc.  esti propiu assurdu ca oji veni chiamatu nu dialettu ma sempri dâ ghenti ignuranti.  dicístivu "...and the first that had been 'wrotten'" e facístivu cuasi pirfettu sarvu pri "wrotten".  diciti priccontra "written" e dunca "...and the first that had been written."    salutamu!
--------------------------------------------------------
Skanner...grazie per le correzioni sul mio italiano, specialmente per quelle sulla "crisi d'identità".  questa è una cosa che non rientra nel mio vocabolario quotidiano.  comunque ha avuto ragione sul siciliano.  il siciliano, meglio chiamato il sículu, era la prima lingua d'Italia per mezzo della Scuola Siciliana di Federico II.  Forse pochi lo sanno ma Dante stesso usava il sículu quando scriveva le sue opire.  E' una vera lingua derivata del latino che ha avuto pure molto altre influenze, tipo il greco, l'arabo, il normanno, lo spagnolo, ecc.  E' proprio assurdo che oggi viene chiamato un dialetto però sempre dalla gente ignorante.  Lei ha detto "...and the first that had been 'wrotten'" e ha fatto quasi perfetto tranne che "wrotten".  Deve dire invece "written" e quindi "...and the first that had been written."  Ci vediamo!


----------



## Necsus

calicchiulusiculu said:
			
		

> Skanner... grazie per le correzioni al mio italiano, specialmente per quella a "crisi d'identità"*,* questa è una cosa che non rientra nel mio vocabolario quotidiano. Comunque hai [nel forum si usa il _tu_] ragione (sul siciliano)*:* il siciliano, o meglio chiamato il sículu, è stata la prima lingua d'Italia attraverso la Scuola Siciliana di Federico II. Forse pochi lo sanno*,* ma Dante stesso usava il sículu quando scriveva le sue opere. E' una vera lingua derivata dal latino che ha avuto pure molte altre influenze, come quella del greco, dell'arabo, del normanno, dello spagnolo, ecc. E' davvero assurdo che oggi venga definito (un) dialetto*,* però sempre dalle persone ignoranti. Tu hai detto "...and the first that had been 'wrotten'" ed è quasi perfetto*,* tranne che per "wrotten": avresti dovuto dire invece "written"*,* e quindi: "...and the first that had been written."  Ci vediamo!


----------



## claudine2006

Lejjon said:


> The Sicilian dialect is so different from the others, so don't botter too much about not understanding exactly what they are saying. Not even Italians themselves understand


I don't speak Sicilian but this Sicilian proverb was quite easy to understand.


----------



## pangelo

calicchiulusiculu said:


> Skanner...grazzi pri li currizzioni incapu lu mè italianu, mássimu pri chiddi incapu "crisi d'identità".  chista esti na cosa ca mancu faci parti dû mè vucavulariu cutiddianu.  cumunca avístivu rasoni incapu lu sicilianu.  lu sicilianu, migghiuri chiamatu lu sículu, era la prima linga d' Italia pri menzu dâ Scola Siciliana di Fridiricu II.  Macari picca lu sápinu ma Danti stissu usava lu sículu cuannu scrissi li soi ópiri.  esti na vera linga dirivata pri dirittu dû latinu ca avi avutu videmma assài autri infruenzi, tipu lu grecu, l'árabbu, lu nurmannu, lu spagnolu, ecc.  esti propiu assurdu ca oji veni chiamatu nu dialettu ma sempri dâ ghenti ignuranti.  dicístivu "...and the first that had been 'wrotten'" e facístivu cuasi pirfettu sarvu pri "wrotten".  diciti priccontra "written" e dunca "...and the first that had been written."    salutamu!


Io aggiungerei anche un "minchia!!" che ci sta sempre bene ;-)
Ciao,
Pier Angelo


----------



## calicchiulusiculu

pangelo said:


> Io aggiungerei anche un "minchia!!" che ci sta sempre bene ;-)
> Ciao,
> Pier Angelo



Rasoni avisti-vu cumpà...la minchia sempri bonu cci sta!  Ma dici-mi...a vui vi pracìu lu sìculu mè?  Macari cci axhasti quarchi sgarru?  Dunca bonu facisti-vu Àncilu.  Salutamu...

[Ragione hai avuto compà...la "minchia" sempre bene ci sta!  Ma dimmi...ti è piaciuto il mio siciliano?  Forse ci hai trovato qualche errore?  Comunque hai fatto bene Angelo.  A presto...]


----------



## calicchiulusiculu

Necsus…tanti rrazzi prî currizzioni!  Prima di âgghicari ntra stu situ, cridìa bonu lu îtalianu mè.  Accamora viju ca nun fussi d’accussì.  Ma cû vostru ajutu speru dû putiri migghiurari.  Pirò mi putissi-vu spricari prichì l’usu dû “tu” na rèhula esti?  A mia mi parissi justu siddhu fussi pri facilitari la cumprinzioni dî principianti, pirò nna l’àvutri âccianzi dugnu la prifirenza a l’usu dû “vussìa”.  Sicunnu a mia sta înfurmalitati âmiricana ca âmmorva l’ Evuropa esti na cosa pribberu tinta [sanza cci stari cu pinzeri ca sugnu âmiricanu].  Pri vìdiri li provi, s’avi sulu a talijari la situazzioni murali (siddu si dici d’accussì) nnâ quali s’àxhanu li Stati di curtura înfurmali.  Appena sparisci l’usu dû “vussìa” sparisci videmma lu rispettu ca lu âccumpagnava e dunca li picciotti mancu rispèttanu chiui ê ghinitura, comu risurtanza si pìgghianu a ârribbillari e dunca avemu dî picciotti addruhati e dî picciutteddhi preni.  Cci sunnu di sicuru àvutri casoni di chistu, pirò sicunnu a mia lu mantinimentu dî êsprissioni furmali fussi na beddha cosa.

[Necsus...mille grazie per le correzioni!  Prima di arrivare in questo sito, credevo buono il mio italiano.  Ora vedo che non sia così.  Ma con il vostro aiuto spero di poterlo migliorare.  Però puoi spiegarmi per favore perché l'uso del "tu" è una regola?  Mi sembrerebbe giusto se fosse per facilitare la comprensione dei principianti, però nelle altre occasioni io preferirei l'uso del "Lei".  Secondo me questa informalità americana che infetta l' Europa sia una cosa davvero cattiva [non preoccuparti che sono americano].  Per vedere le prove, bisogna solo guardare la situazione morale (se si dice così) in cui si trovano gli Stati di cultura informale.  Quando scompare l'uso del "Lei" scompare pure il rispetto che lo accompagnava e quindi i ragazzi non rispettano più i genitori, come risultato prendono a ribellarsi e perciò abbiamo dei ragazzi drogati e delle ragazzine incinte.  Ci sono sicuramente altri motivi per questo, però secondo me il mantenimento delle espressioni formali sia una bellissima cosa.]


----------



## PTK

calicchiulusiculu said:


> Necsus…tanti rrazzi prî currizzioni!  Prima di âgghicari ntra stu situ, cridìa bonu lu îtalianu mè.  Accamora viju ca nun fussi d’accussì.  Ma cû vostru ajutu speru dû putiri migghiurari.  Pirò mi putissi-vu spricari prichì l’usu dû “tu” na rèhula esti?  A mia mi parissi justu siddhu fussi pri facilitari la cumprinzioni dî principianti, pirò nna l’àvutri âccianzi dugnu la prifirenza a l’usu dû “vussìa”.  Sicunnu a mia sta înfurmalitati âmiricana ca âmmorva l’ Evuropa esti na cosa pribberu tinta [sanza cci stari cu pinzeri ca sugnu âmiricanu].  Pri vìdiri li provi, s’avi sulu a talijari la situazzioni murali (siddu si dici d’accussì) nnâ quali s’àxhanu li Stati di curtura înfurmali.  Appena sparisci l’usu dû “vussìa” sparisci videmma lu rispettu ca lu âccumpagnava e dunca li picciotti mancu rispèttanu chiui ê ghinitura, comu risurtanza si pìgghianu a ârribbillari e dunca avemu dî picciotti addruhati e dî picciutteddhi preni.  Cci sunnu di sicuru àvutri casoni di chistu, pirò sicunnu a mia lu mantinimentu dî êsprissioni furmali fussi na beddha cosa.
> 
> [Necsus...mille grazie per le correzioni!  Prima di arrivare in questo sito, credevo buono il mio italiano.  Ora vedo che non sia e'  così.  Ma con il vostro aiuto spero di poterlo migliorare.  Però puoi spiegarmi per favore perché l'uso del "tu" è una regola?  Mi sembrerebbe giusto se fosse per facilitare la comprensione dei principianti, però nelle altre occasioni io preferirei l'uso del "Lei".  Secondo me questa informalità americana che infetta l' Europa sia e' una cosa davvero cattiva [non preoccuparti che sono americano].  Per vedere  averne le prove, bisogna solo guardare la situazione morale (se si dice così - si', se credi) in cui si trovano gli Stati di cultura informale (?).  Quando scompare l'uso del "Lei" scompare pure il rispetto che lo accompagnava e quindi i ragazzi non rispettano più i genitori, come risultato prendono cominciano (prendono e' un filo... dialettale!) a ribellarsi e perciò abbiamo dei ragazzi drogati e delle ragazzine incinte.  Ci sono sicuramente altri motivi per questo, però secondo me il mantenimento delle espressioni formali sia e' ("pero' io credo che il mantenimento... sia") una bellissima cosa.]



Compagno, "secondo (me)" e' una locuzione che non richiede il congiuntivo.
Gli "Stati di culturali informale" non li capisco proprio.
Non vorrei uscire dal merito di questo foro con il commentare il tuo testo, quindi lascio perdere.
Comunque, che il siciliano ed altri dialetti siano delle lingue... be', questo semplicemente credo sia molto ma molto difficile da sostenere.
Essere un dialetto non e' mica brutto. Tanto piu' quando si ha la "fortuna" di una lingua nazionale neutrale, in quanto non e' il dialetto naturale di nessuna regione o citta' d'Italia. E' italiano, e basta.
Saluti


----------



## calicchiulusiculu

PTK said:


> Compagno, "secondo (me)" e' una locuzione che non richiede il congiuntivo.
> Gli "Stati di culturali informale" non li capisco proprio.
> Non vorrei uscire dal merito di questo foro con il commentare il tuo testo, quindi lascio perdere.
> Comunque, che il siciliano ed altri dialetti siano delle lingue... be', questo semplicemente credo sia molto ma molto difficile da sostenere.
> Essere un dialetto non e' mica brutto. Tanto piu' quando si ha la "fortuna" di una lingua nazionale neutrale, in quanto non e' il dialetto naturale di nessuna regione o citta' d'Italia. E' italiano, e basta.
> Saluti


 
PTK...grazie per le correzioni. Il congiuntivo per me e' una cosa cattiva. In inglese lo usiamo poco e il siciliano per il congiuntivo impiega sempre il presente indicativo oppure l'imperfetto congiuntivo. Quindi a volte mi viene un po' difficile.

Poi per "...situazione morale in cui si trovano gli Stati di cultura informale..." intendevo "...situazione morale (anzi immorale) in cui si trovano le nazioni che hanno una cultura informale." Ha piu' senso cosi' o meno? Vuol dire che le nazioni di cultura informale, come gli Stati Uniti, dove, per esempio, i ragazzi si rivolgono ai genitori con dei primi nomi (invece di mamma e papa'), hanno una cultura pure immorale. La formalita' va mano nella mano con la moralita'. Forse non mi spiego bene ma questo non importa tanto.

Comunque, per quanto riguarda il siciliano. Questo e' una discussione molta importante. Sono uno studioso del siciliano e quindi mi trovo spesso a leggere della linguistica (dialettologia) siciliana. E' vero che sono molti i linguisti che sostengono che il siciliano sia un dialetto e dicono pure, come ora dici tu, che questo fatto non e' mica brutto. Scusa ma questa e' una dichiarazione sballatissima.

Ecco il problema. Dire che il siciliano e' dialetto e' sicuramente una cosa cattiva perche' se leggi il prima articolo (definizioni) della Carta europea delle lingue regionali e minoritarie vedi che i dialetti non vengono inclusi. Dice questo:
--------------------------------------------------->
Art. 1 Definizioni

Ai sensi della presente Carta:

a) per «lingue regionali o minoritarie» si intendono le lingue:

i) usate tradizionalmente sul territorio di uno Stato dai cittadini
di detto Stato che formano un gruppo numericamente inferiore
al resto della popolazione dello Stato; e
ii) diverse dalla(e) lingua(e) ufficiale(i) di detto Stato;
questa espressione non include né i dialetti della(e) lingua(e)
ufficiale(i) dello Stato né le lingue dei migranti;
--------------------------------------------------->
Allora non vedi ancora il problema con il chiamare il siciliano un dialetto? Questo vuol dire che il siciliano non viene protetto da questa Carta europea e che andra' scomparendo e morendo. Questo a me mi sembra MOLTO BRUTTO.

Poi c'e' un dialettologo siciliano che leggo spesso che dice che "il siciliano e' un dialetto com'era lo toscano prima di diventare lingua nazionale." Ma che cosa viene a dire? Parla della politica? Dice che il toscano si chiama lingua soltanto per motivi politici? e che se il siciliano avrebbe avuto la stessa fortuna venisse chiamato invece lingua? Ma che senso ha? La politica nella linguistica non ci dovrebbe entrare niente.

Ma questa scusa non va perche' il sardo viene chiamato una lingua, anche se viene parlato in una regione italiana. Se fosse per motivi politici il sardo non si potrebbe chiamare lingua, ma invece dialetto come il siciliano. Ovviamente non e' per motivi politici, quindi che cosa viene a dire la citazione suddetta?!?

Con "dialetto siciliano" si intende che il siciliano e' un dialetto della lingua nazionale? Ma credo di no perche' sarebbe assurda un'affermazione cosi'. Il siciliano non e' derivato del toscano (l'italiano) ma invece del latino come tutte le altre lingue romanze. Quindi che differenza c'e' tra il siciliano e il sardo che il sardo si chiama lingua e il siciliano dialetto? Non puo' essere per motivi politici...la Sicilia e la Sardegna sono ambedue regioni dell'Italia (Sicilia la piu' grande), sono ambedue isole (Sicilia piu' grande) e sono ambedue autonome. E come mai la distinzione?

Hai detto "Tanto piu' quando si ha la 'fortuna' di una lingua nazionale neutrale, in quanto non e' il dialetto naturale di nessuna regione o citta' d'Italia." Ma poi spiegami come mai "la lingua sarda"?? Non e' lingua nazionale neutrale? Come mai?

Io capisco quello che dicevi e tu avresti ragione se non fosse per il sardo. L'italiano e' lingua neutrale, non e' la lingua naturale di nessuna regione o citta' d'Italia mentre il siciliano si' (la Sicilia assieme a certe zone della Calabria e Puglia). Ma non e' vero perche' il sardo viene chiamato lingua e non e' lingua ne' neutrale ne' nazionale ma e' invece regionale come il siciliano.  Mah!?  Percio' io dico pure "lingua siciliana".  Noi siciliani dobbiamo difenderci la lingua senno' muore. 

Non e' questione di politica perche' il sardo viene chiamato lingua e non e' nemmeno questione di terminologia (ci sono quelli che dicono che la lingua e' un dialetto con sostegno politico/istituzionale, implicando che non ci sia nessuna differenza linguistica) perche' la Carta europea esclude i dialetti. 

Ti prego a spiegarmelo per favore. Grazie in anticipo,


----------



## Necsus

calicchiulusiculu said:
			
		

> Necsus...mille grazie per le correzioni! Prima di arrivare in questo sito, credevo buono il mio italiano. Ora vedo che non è così. Ma con il vostro aiuto spero di poterlo migliorare. Però puoi spiegarmi per favore perché l'uso del "tu" è una regola? Mi sembrerebbe giusto se fosse per facilitare la comprensione dei principianti, però nelle altre occasioni io preferirei l'uso del "Lei".


Figurati. Comunque l'uso del 'tu' non è nel modo più assoluto una regola, ma semplicemente una convenzione, all'interno del forum. Nessuno è obbligato a farvi ricorso, ma tutti sembrano usarlo con sufficiente naturalezza, e chissà, forse è anche merito di questa consuetudine se qui è così facile comunicare.


----------



## PTK

calicchiulusiculu said:


> Allora non vedi ancora il problema di/del chiamare il siciliano [...] Questo a me/mi sembra MOLTO BRUTTO.
> Guarda, che una parlata (lingua o dialetto o gergo che sia) sparisca o meno, molto difficilmente credo avvenga per scelta di qualcuno o per qualche politica decisa a tavolino. Le parlate, immagino anche tu ne convenga, sono di fatto in continua evoluzione. Sul fatto che il siciliano (i siciliani...) si estingua, non mi preoccuperei troppo. Mi ricordo d'aver letto studi interessanti che ritrovavano nei dialetti appenninici attuali molti elementi ereditati dalle parlate osco-umbre pre-latine. Ossia, secoli di latinizzazione non avevano cancellato le peculiarità locali. Sono cose che restano - cambiano, ma restano nel fondo.
> 
> Poi c'e' un dialettologo siciliano che leggo spesso che dice che "il siciliano e' un dialetto com'era il toscano [...] se il siciliano avesse avuto la stessa fortuna verrebbe invece chiamato lingua? Ma che senso ha? La politica nella linguistica non ci dovrebbe entrare niente.
> Come la vedo io, tra dialetto e lingua non si può trovare differenze scientifiche. Non è che una parlata sia definibile lingua o dialetto se presa a sé. La lingua è una parlata che - per motivi storici, generalmente economici o politici, ma anche religiosi... - ha assunto un'importanza, un ruolo ed una diffusione che le hanno permesso di diffondersi oltre il suo (eventuale) originario bacino di parlanti. Ed è una parlata che per compiere questo processo, diventare uno strumento che persone abituate a parlare altrimenti possano adottare come bene comune, ha bisogno di regole certe e piuttosto rigide, di venir cioè codificata.
> L'italiano è stato appunto creato quasi a tavolino da generazioni e generazioni di letterati che hanno basato sul toscano (la parlata volgare in cui erano stati scritti i più recenti e popolari capolavori) i lro sforzi per arrivare ad una lingua comune per tutte le popolazioni che usavano una serie di parlate piuttosto simili tra loro per caratteristiche intrinseche (grammatica, vocabolario, sintassi, pronuncia...) e che si sentivano culturalmente parte di un qualcosa che invece politicamente non esisteva (più o ancora): l'Italia.
> I poeti siciliani alla corte sveva avevano già avviato il processo, e appunto se il regno di Sicilia non fosse caduto, magari il siciliano avrebbe avuto nel processo di formazione dell'italiano un ruolo maggiore, chissà.
> Sul legame tra parlate e politica, scusami ma non sono per niente d'accordo: guarda cosa è successo in Iugoslavia. Serbo e croato venivano definiti varianti locali di un'unica lingua, il serbocroato. Dopo l'indipendenza, logicamente, i croati hanno rivendicato lo status di lingua autonoma, attingendo al dialetto di Zagabria per differenziare maggiormente la propria parlata da quella serba. Se, per spinte localistiche, ad esempio (senza la minima offesa o irrisione) Rieti volesse fare uno stato a sé, sicuramente creerebbe a lingua nazionale la parlata locale per differenziarsi. La lingua _è_ politica. Anche dove la scienza (o il buon senso) non trovano differenze di peso, la politica a volte è intervenuta a cambiare le cose.
> 
> Ma questa scusa non va perche' il sardo viene chiamato una lingua [...] citazione suddetta?!?
> Il sardo viene considerato una lingua e non un dialetto italiano (e non "un dialetto dell'italiano"), come anche il ladino e spesso il friulano, per motivi linguistici, e non politici: la grammatica sarda, ad esempio, è molto diversa da quella italiana. Il sardo possiede alcune caratteristiche (il plurale in -s, ad esempio) che lo avvicinano all'area neolatina occidentale (portoghese, spagnolo, catalano, francese, provenzale...) - mentre le parlate italiane, con quelle rumene, appartengono al gruppo orientale.
> 
> Con "dialetto siciliano" si intende che il siciliano e' un dialetto della lingua nazionale? Ma credo di no perche' sarebbe assurda quest'affermazione cosi'. Il siciliano non e' derivato del toscano (l'italiano) ma invece del latino come tutte le altre lingue romanze. Quindi che differenza c'e' tra il siciliano e il sardo che per cui il sardo [...] E come mai la distinzione?
> Come dicevo prima, non parlerei di "dialetti dell'italiano", ma di "dialetti italiani". I dialetti non derivano dall'italiano, su questo siamo d'accordo. Ma motivi linguistici (comunanza o vicinanza strutturale delle parlate), storico-culturali e politici hanno fatto sì che la gente (i letterati) dell'area italiana abbiano deciso di identificarsi in una lingua comune, che si è andata elaborando su una base toscana, e che ha preso il ruolo di lingua ufficiale, sclazando a poco a poco le parlate locali ed impedendo loro di diventare lingue. Come forse saprai, a Napoli e Venezia fino al XVIII e XIX secolo la parlata locale era usata anche in certi documenti scritti ufficiali. Stava, insomma, diventando una vera lingua. Ma nella cultura anche di Napoli e Venezia il sentire dominante era che la vera lingua _nazionale_ fosse l'italiano comune, fondato su Petrarca e Boccaccio, un crogiuolo a base di vernacolo dantesco ma pesantemente raffinato durante l'Umanesimo e ripulito con ampio ricorso al latino.
> Per il sardo non sto a ripetere la mia opinione.
> 
> Hai detto [...] Ma poi allora spiegami come mai "la lingua sarda"?? Non e' lingua nazionale neutrale? Come mai?
> Il sardo è linguisticamente separato dalla famiglia dei dialetti da cui è nato l'italiano comune. Ma ciononostante, per motivi politici (imposizione forzata), economici (comodità) e culturali (scelta di appartenenza) i sardi oggi usano l'italiano come _lingua _(usi ufficiali, comunicazione tra sardi in ambienti formali...) e il sardo (i sardi: le non-lingue raramente vengono formalizzate in un'unica variante) come _dialetto_. Non so se mi sono spiegato. Se la Sardegna fosse stata indipendente, magari avrebbe creato dalle parlate sarde una vera lingua, usata in tutte le funzioni della lingua ufficiale (guarda un po' al catalano) - per scelta politica. Questo magari sarebbe valso pure per la Sicilia, o Rieti - una scelta politica. Ciò non cambia il fatto che la distanza linguistica tra sardo e parlate italiane sia (linguisticamente) molto maggiore che non quella delle parlate siciliane.
> 
> Io capisco quello che dici/hai detto e tu avresti ragione se non fosse per il sardo. L'italiano e' una lingua neutrale, non e' la lingua naturale di nessuna regione o citta' d'Italia mentre il siciliano si' (la Sicilia assieme a certe zone della Calabria e della Puglia). Ma non e' vero perche' il sardo viene chiamato lingua e non e' una lingua ne' neutrale ne' nazionale ma e' invece regionale come il siciliano.  Mah!?  Percio' io dico pure "lingua siciliana".  Noi siciliani dobbiamo difenderci la lingua senno' muore.
> Vedi, non credo che tu possa parlare né di "lingua siciliana" né di "siciliano". Né da un punto di vista funzionale, che è una scelta diciamo "politica" (in tutta la Sicilia, le funzioni di lingua vengono svolte dall'italiano - tutti sanno che devono o dovrebbero usare l'italiano negli ambiti formali: è questa consapevolezza che rende l'italiano la loro lingua), né da un punto di vista linguistico (le parlate siciliane fanno parte di quella famiglia da cui nacque l'italiano). Su quanto sia lingua il sardo, ti ho già detto come la penso.
> La lingua è tale in buona parte per sua funzione (scelta), non per sue caratteristiche (intrinseche): se gli irlandesi, che pure conoscono il gaelico, si mettono a parlare inglese in ogni occasione formale, in pratica riducono il gaelico (che pure linguisticamente è del tutto distinto dall'inglese) ad un ruolo di _dialetto_... non basta che la parlata naturale abbia una propria identità per garantirle lo status di lingua, no?
> Se parliamo di patrimonio culturale da proteggere, allora d'accordo. Devo dire che non sono molto convinto della bontà delle politiche di protezione delle lingue regionali, perché spesso sfociano in artificiosità eccessive. Le lingue devono vivere, non le si può congelare, neanche per salvarle. Tutto cambia, anche il "siciliano" cambia. Ma fintanto che avrà una sua utilità, una sua nicchia d'uso, allora non scomparirà. Lo stesso vale per le lingue nazionali a fronte di lingue "imperiali" come l'inglese oggi: guarda al latino, o all'arabo, o al cinese, o al francese in Africa. Non hanno _mai_ soppiantato completamente le parlate locali presso le popolazioni indigene, neanche dopo secoli di colonizzazione.
> 
> Non e' questione di politica...
> Ti ho illustrato il mio punto di vista. Direi che la Carta europea cerchi di basare la propria discriminazione su criteri linguistici - nel qual caso il sardo (le parlate dell'area sarda) sarebbe una lingua a sé (regionale in quanto la Sardegna non è stato a sé), ed il siciliano no.
> Come avrai notato, anch'io sono tra quelli che dicono che la lingua _può essere_ un dialetto con sostegno politico/istituzionale (cfr. il croato), ma può anche essere un _non-dialetto_, nato e cresciuto fuori e prima di istituzioni comuni, come l'italiano.
> Certo, a contrario, credo che nessuna parlata che manchi di sostegno politico (anche informale) possa essere una lingua (funzionale), qualunque sia il suo status secondo la linguistica (guarda le parlate tribali in giro per il mondo...).
> 
> Direi di aver detto più o meno tutto, spero di esser stato chiaro.
> 
> Ti prego di spiegarmelo per favore. Grazie in anticipo


Ci mancherebbe, grazie a te!

Ciao


----------

